# Welche Druckerei ist empfehlenswert?



## Carlos79 (29. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
im vergangenen Jahr haben wir von unserem Gartenteich ganz schöne Bilder gemacht. Keine so normalen Bilder, sondern ganz tolle Aufnahmen mit den Seerosen, Fischen, Insekten usw. Einige Fotos möchten wir nun gerne als große Bilder drucken lassen und suchen dafür eine geeignete Druckerei. Im Internet gibt es ja viele Druckereien die auch anbieten, dass sie Bilder drucken. Doch bevor wir uns für eines der vielen Angebote entscheiden, wollte ich mal hier fragen. Hat jemand schon mal bei einer Druckerei im Internet Bilder bestellt, hat gute Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir diese weiterempfehlen? Oder sollte ich lieber zu einer Druckerei vor Ort gehen, auch wenn die bestimmt etwas teurer ist? Freue mich über jede Antwort von euch.
Viele Grüße von Carlos


----------



## ron (29. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Druckerei ist empfehlenswert?*

Hallo Carlos,

ich denke, dass du dich genauso gut an einem guten Fotoladen wenden könntest. Vielleicht nicht die Drogerie um die Ecke, aber ein richtiger Fotoladen. Wenn du von Druckerei sprichst, also wirklich drucken lassen willst, lohnt sich das kaum für ein einziges Bild. 

Wenn du dann wirklich Wert auf Qualität legst, ist auch die Einrahmung sehr wichtig. Lass dich beraten i.B.a. Passpartou und auch Glasqualität. Gutes Glas (wirklich farblos, wenig Reflexe) bekommst nicht bei IKEA.

Übrigens....wir hier im Forum freuen uns immer über schöne Foto's ...wenn wir sie zu sehen bekommen 



LG

Ron


----------



## Christine (29. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Druckerei ist empfehlenswert?*

Hi,

eine Fotogeschäft hat den Vorteil, daß die Qualität bis zu einer gewissen Größe besser ist. Wenn es denn richtig groß werden soll, musst Du nach einem Digitaldrucker schauen. Die gibt es bestimmt auch vor Ort. 
Wenn nicht, dann guck mal hier


----------



## dersil (29. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Druckerei ist empfehlenswert?*

Hallo Carlos

groß ist wie groß?
zu welchem Zweck?

online gibt es ja mittlerweile Anbieter die auf Plexiglas drucken, was dann mit Hintergrundlicht erstrahlt.


----------



## mitch (29. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Druckerei ist empfehlenswert?*

hallo carlos,

wäre die größe recht  ?


----------



## IchbinBob (31. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Druckerei ist empfehlenswert?*

Hallo Carlos,

du schreibst nur, dass du die Bilder drucken lassen willst, aber nicht genau, wie. 
Ich würde dir einen Druck auf Leinwand empfehlen. Das sieht echt klasse aus und bei dieser Druckerei gibts das schon günstig.
Wir haben bei der Druckerei schon einige solcher Bilder bestellt und manche zieren die Wände in unserer Wohnung. Ist echt super, denn die hat sonst keiner außer uns 
Allerdings musst du bei einer Bestellung bei einer Druckerei aus dem Internet ein bisschen was an Wissen haben, denn nur wenn die Vorlage gut ist, kann die Druckerei dir auch ein gutes Ergebnis drucken.
Wenn du dich da aber nicht so auskennst, wäre dann nicht vielleicht ein Fotogeschäft/Copyshop vor Ort eher was für dich?

Grüße


----------

